# Prototype.



## Woodsman (Apr 7, 2015)

So I was asked today to build a prototype. Having done this sort of work in the past and put in countless (unpaid) hours on the prototype only to have them take it somewhere else for manufacture after I worked out all the bugs and design issues, I'm quite hesitant. I'm wondering what you guys think or do when it comes to this sort of work. Do you just charge by the hour and move on or set a fixed price for it knowing that they'll probably take it somewhere else? Your thoughts?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 7, 2015)

What I've started to do is put a design charge in the proposal, if they want to keep the blue lines and bid sheet they pay the fee. That way if they take it somewhere else I'm paid. If they don't like the design I've submitted then I'll keep the docs and they pay nothing. It's easy to get a client to do thus provided it's discussed up front. Just my .02$

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pa burl (Apr 7, 2015)

Agreed, if its your design then state a few in the contract, and if they have you do the production run then maybe put a clause in there that the fee goes away. if its there design then a flat fee or by the hour is the way to go...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 7, 2015)

I've built prototypes or samples before and I'll advise them up front that if they decide to go elsewhere there will be a design fee. Also, if they want the prototype I'll let it leave the shop IF they pay for my time up to then or a deposit if that term makes them feel better (Had one customer take a sample I'd worked up to another place to see about mass production but the owner of that shop knew me and called to ask some technical questions so that's how I found out about it) If you are up front most customers are understanding. If they don't want to compensate you for your time then I feel they were planning on using you all along.... Just my $00.02.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2015)

What was the outcome with this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 30, 2016)

I told them that I would do it, and that it would be time and materials. I wouldn't give them a price for the finished prototype as I didn't know exactly what it would entail. I'm not sure if that scared them off or if they found someone who would do it cheaper or perhaps give them a firm price, but I'm not sweating it. I've been down that sort of road before and it's just too much of a hassle to mess with when they are trying to nickle and dime you at every turn. Thanks for your input though! I love this forum. I really should try not to work as much so that I can get on here more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh my goodness.....you're behind almost a whole year on your posts! You need to stop working so much. It's over rated...and I guarantee we are more fun....


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 30, 2016)

I know........Sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mauser (Feb 19, 2016)

This is why I love CAD. I can model a design in a fraction of the time it takes to build a prototype.


----------

